# Old furnace?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Saw this old guy today. HO spent $5k removing the asbestos. I know next to nothing about HVAC, but still appreciate old cool stuff like this. I had thought about offering the HO to haul it to the scrap yard for them until I gave it a hard shove... Nope!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I assume coal converted to NG? The gas line was larger than 1"... 1 1/4" or 1 1/2"? 

Beyond me any which way you look at it....


----------

